# My pup



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

This is Bailey she is only 4 weeks old in the pics (she is 8 weeks now). She was rejected by her mom and I've had her since she was 3 weeks old. 
I think she is a blue fawn. Am I right?
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/b1754334.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/a6511183.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/0d4ca42c.jpg

Thanks


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes she is a blue fawn and very beautiful love them eyes!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say blue fawn. Very very cute little girl!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, she's beautiful!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!:woof: You have yourself one adorable puppy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome and what a cutie!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome! she is very cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: she is adorable


----------



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks. She is cute. : )


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

what a cute pup!


----------



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are a few recent photos, she is 9 weeks old
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/b4db9701.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/30afb392.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/7169395e.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/KevKeelan/41c88002.jpg


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love her eyes , very pretty girl.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man I l love her! She is beautiful!


----------



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

Bailey has grown alot since my last post.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very pretty eyes, gorgeous.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful dog =]


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes very pretty


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

wow, she's a looker!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. 
I'm really proud of her. She had a tough start, but she is growing into a calm, stable but very self assured dog. Nothing seems to scare her, but she shows no aggression to other dogs, cats, horses, cows etc.
She sat at the window this afternoon watching a very loud thunder and lightning storm. Completely calm.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow look how big she's getting. Such a gorgeous girl


----------



## Kev.K (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks kg420. You are too.


----------

